# michelin pilot sport 3 vs 4



## nudda

So I'm stuck because I need to decide between the two
The PS4 is supposed to be modelled on the michelin super sport tyre and have better fuel efficiency (from E to C rating). However there is a 90£ difference in a set of 4 for my car

Do you think its worth ging for the Ps4?:wall::wall:


----------



## nudda

went for the ps4's


----------



## J306TD

What are your first impressions?


----------



## nudda

pretty amazing. Drove back in them in the pouring rain and they gripped like no mans business. A world of different to the continentals I had on before! Well pleased


----------



## Ross

I have PS3's on my car and think they are superb.


----------



## Brian1612

Had Pirelli P Zeros on my old Abarth... This new one that comes with PS3s is so much more grippy and rides better, seems its an opinion across the board with these tyres on the Abarths at least, really are brilliant!


----------



## Arvi

I thought the PS4s were the green/eco version of the PS3 and not modeled on the Supersports which are the high performance tyre in the range.

I've got the Supersports and can't fault them. I have read that wear is compromised and grip in wet weather due to the Supersport compound but I've not experienced it on my 200bhp RWD over the course of 10000 miles driving in winter/rain/sleet.

Be interesting to hear your reviews on the PS4s and not much feeback on the web about them yet.


----------



## -Jamie-

Arvi said:


> I thought the PS4s were the green/eco version of the PS3 and not modeled on the Supersports which are the high performance tyre in the range.
> 
> I've got the Supersports and can't fault them. I have read that wear is compromised and grip in wet weather due to the Supersport compound but I've not experienced it on my 200bhp RWD over the course of 10000 miles driving in winter/rain/sleet.
> 
> Be interesting to hear your reviews on the PS4s and not much feeback on the web about them yet.


Nope.

The PS3 isn't actually the replacement for the PS2, It was more a PE2 replacement which is more of a touring tyre than an out and out performance road tyre. I don't rate the 3's at all. The PSS was the next step on from the PS2. Ive ran pretty much all of them bar the new ones obviously and i prefer the PS2's to the PSS. The Super sports have a soft sidewall and really lets the tyre down with poor feeling which is a shame as the actual grip from them is superb for a road tyre. I actually took a set of my Megane when my winters went on but i doubt ill be refitting them after the winter. Feel and response is a big part in something like mine and the PSS just don't deliver IMO. Ill probably end up with some Cup's or similar as my summer tyres for this year.

The PS4 is now the true evolution of the PS2 using tech from the PSS FYI.


----------



## Clarkey-88

Yes you're right. A lot of people think that the Pilot Sport 3 was the replacement for the Pilot sport 2, but what it actually replaced was the Pilot Exalto. I don't know why Michelin did that, it's quite confusing lol.

I see that Michelin had the Pilot Sport 4's advertised on their website when I was tyre shopping last week, but they were listed as _coming soon_


----------



## nudda

Clarkey-88 said:


> Yes you're right. A lot of people think that the Pilot Sport 3 was the replacement for the Pilot sport 2, but what it actually replaced was the Pilot Exalto. I don't know why Michelin did that, it's quite confusing lol.
> 
> I see that Michelin had the Pilot Sport 4's advertised on their website when I was tyre shopping last week, but they were listed as _coming soon_


yep - stock came in the same morning so kind of lucky to get them.


----------

